
Teens likely to crave junk food after watching TV ads - JoshMnem
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2018-01/cru-tlt011218.php
======
Simulacra
Perhaps I'm missing the point here, but it seems advertising junk food which
may come with a hefty bit of priming, works.

